# BFP then BFN from HPT? Help!



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi ladies
After 3 failed ivf cycles and recent Endo surgery last month (second in a year), we were told to try naturally until we start cycle 4 in April

I am day 29 of my cycle, usually about 30-34 days. I did a HPT this morning first thing and it was a BFP!   Of course I ran to the shop and bought more tests. Did a second one about an hour later and it was a BFN.   

Has anyone else had this? I am in a complete state, not knowing what to think. I can't get to the GP until Monday, will do another test tomorrow, but not sure what to think?

Help!
Xx


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi there, oh what a head messer! Not had this experience but didn't want to read and run. Was it the same brand if test ? Remover that for you, you are testing early so it may be that levels arent very high and only showing up with first urine! Unfortunately it may also mean you have had a biochemical pregnancy. Keeping everything crossed its s BFP for you in the morning. Xxxx


----------



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thx Kinab, it was a different brand. I have been going nuts reading hundreds of articles and agree it's either a chemical pregnancy, or it could be that it was that it was the urine straight after the first test, so not as high levels.  Who knows! The wait is killing me!
X


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Any news today? Really hoping it was good! Xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Sienna
They say to use the first wee of the day as levels are more concentrated - maybe if you've pee'd quite soon after your first one, it may be that the levels weren't detectable from the following test - have you tried again today ?? 

Sending huge hugs xxx


----------



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi girls, I did 2 tests first thing morning using first wee of the day and they were both BFN. Completely gutted. Still going for the blood test at the clinic tomorrow as might find out if it was a chemical pregnancy 
X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Sienna, sending huge hugs hunnie.... don't give up til you've had your blood test.... blood tests are soo accurate, they can reverse negative HPT's.
Wishing you all the very very best xxxx
Sheila


----------



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thx Sheila, have to admit, I've completely lost hope already, can't see how it could be a BFP. Think I'm too used to seeing the BFN!
X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Bless ya heart my luv.... I know someone who did have a BFN and the blood test found a small trace of the pregnancy hormone, think she had a late implanter.

Sending huge hugs, 
Sheila


----------



## stevo (Jul 17, 2011)

what does BFP stand for and BFN? i get the positive /negative bit.

thanks


----------



## blondie k (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi
did want to read and run, sorry to hear your news sienna, but wait for you blood test to be sure
wishing you lots of luck
and stevo
BFP = big fat positive
BFN = big fat negative
xxxxx


----------



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thx again, the bloods were a BFN


----------

